# My draw



## Lucy (Sep 25, 2015)

Hello everybody 
this is a draw made by HB, 6B and 9B pencil on paper.
It's still in progress. Could you give me some suggestion to improve it?
thanks
bye

Lucia


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

First let me welcome you to the forum.

This is beautiful. One of the things that could improve this already wonderful drawing is to have eye interaction between the Lady and the Baby. Both are looking else where and that in my opinion detracts from the over all picture.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

The subject matter is great and composition is spot on. You are very good with detail. You are not afraid of the dark and have great shadowing. 

I would suggest, the shadows on their faces may be a little too dark? (or abrupt?) Maybe you could highlight the hair just a bit? I am talking _very_ slight adjustments here.

The woman's face is quite realistic, the baby's not as much.

What is happening over the baby's head? Cannot figure out if it's a hat or a child's hair?....

I hope you don't think I am trying to tear this piece apart because I think it is beautiful!


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Great job! It's really cool!

I'm finding her lips a bit big or wide, but maybe she is like that >.<

Nice job :3


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

I would suggest that you frame it and sell it! Very nicely done. And Welcome


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Welcome!! I agree with both Terry and Susan. The child appears to be staring into the unknown...maybe some subtle changes in the eyes and shading??

I do think it will be a gorgeous piece when you are finished. :biggrin:


----------



## Lucy (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi Terry, thanks for your comment. I agree with you

bye


----------



## Lucy (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi Susan, in fact I have some problem with the face of the baby.
The baby has an hat...an old hat

FanKi, Bushcraftonfire, leighann...thanks for your comments!

I will post the draw in the future with the changing

bye
Lucy


----------

